# every browser crashes!



## ejasso (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, I usually was using Firefox, 3 and sometimes 2 because some features did not work nice on FX3.
 It started to crash every single time. As soon as I relaunch, it didn't even finish loading my homepage and it will crash.
 I started changing (deleting) all the .pl files.
 I could re-open, it would launch, open a couple of pages and then, boom! Again... start crashing at launching.
 So... I took out (I believe) all firefox components then downloaded and installed again.
 Same thing, Would launch at first, but then nothing. Same as before.
 So I quit. Started to use Safari.
 Was using Safari with no problem for about a week, and suddenly yesterday, same symptoms as in Firefox. Not even the home page!
 Thought I was screwed without any browser to look for help.
 So I used RealPlayer to navigate !! (I felt very clever for this!)
 Using Realplayer I downloaded Camino and Opera.
 Used camino last night, everything was fine, and then.. this morning... same thing, same symptoms. 
 Seems like a mozilla crash.. right?
 So, now I am using Opera.. my last (is there any other?) option.
 Any ideas of what is happening?

 I DO not want to download/use Explorer for mac.. but hey, I'm getting out of options here!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it a specific site that crashes the browsers (perhaps one that uses Flash or something)?

Can you try creating a new user account, logging in under that account, then seeing if the web browsers crash under that new user account?


----------



## ejasso (Aug 27, 2008)

Hola Diablo-Con-Caca.. (bonito nombre!)

 Nop, not a specific site where it crashes. If so, it is igoogle, wich is my homepage, but again, they do not seem to crash when I just installed them, they started working in every page for a while before they start crashing.
 I also switched users  to see if that solved the problem, but it did not. The other user had the exact same behavoir.
 I have not created a newuser account. Last night I was using Camino, everything looked like it was working fine, then I closed it to do something else. I could not open Camino again, crashes before it loads the homepage.
 Right now I am using Opera, and I am kind of scared of what could happen if I close it to log-in as the new user. Perhaps I'll give it a try leaving Opera runnning in my account.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2008)

If all the browsers are crashing that means a plug-in is causing it. So go to the folder /HardDrive/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/ and find the plug-in that is older or causing the crashing.


----------



## hypersuper (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you have a recommendation for distinguishing the plug-ins that are causing problems from the others?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2011)

Take one out at a time (just put in as folder on the desktop for temporary storage) until all are either gone or the crashing stops.  Trial and error are the best way to find out.


----------



## hypersuper (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for responding so quickly!

And that sounds perfectly logical. Will try and let the thread know what I find.

Thx again!


----------



## strANGELet (Aug 28, 2011)

Any news on which plug-in was causing the browser crashing?


----------



## burlador11 (Feb 2, 2012)

I was having the same problem, all of my browsers were quitting if there was a site with a lot of media (running os 10.4.11).  I tried the approach of removing one plug-in at at time.  My problem one ended up being Flash Player.plugin.  Very happy to have things working again.

Thanks!!!


----------

